# Gladiator vs. Troy



## OULobo (Jun 24, 2004)

There is a bit of a debate on ED about the comparison of Gladiator and Troy. The gist of the debate is that Gladiator was a much better recieved movie despite the films having much in common including genre and target audiance. Any suggestions on why Gladiator killed at the boxoffice and Troy stumbled, or just post you opinions/comparisons.


----------

